# Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W



## data_lore (Sep 23, 2007)

I wish I had browsed these forums a little longer before I ordered my Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W, 

My experience : Worked great out of the box, charged the battery magazine with those hefty 168's and was very very happy with the output. Played with it a little and I noticed that the output was intermittent (Great, I thought, that's bound to be good for the life of the emitter )

The switch on the battery magazine was faulty. How do I know this? Because the magazine has led's indicating the power switch status.

Mike at PTS was extremely helpful and sent me a new battery magazine, no questions asked. This was on the 6th of September! I am still waiting for the replacement battery magazine.

So beware UK and Europe buyers, your bulb or battery magazine is at the mercy of customs and excise. I already got charged £60 for importing this flashlight, but if you get a faulty unit, beware!

Maybe they're busy trying to dissassemble the unit looking for drugs? Who knows? But remember that if you need replacement parts or return of a faulty unit, you may get your replacement in a few years ...... rant over, sorry peeps.


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the magazine for your Boxer. 
I bought a spare magazine for mine and would recommend you do likewise (money permitting). 
It may be worth your while investing in a spare charger, something like the Wolf Eyes CH-02. 
I know this will only charge 2 of the batteries at a time but I seem to remember someone saying that you should periodically check that the batteries in the mag are getting the same charge as the the charger will cut off showing the batteries are ready when it could be only 1 that has reached full capacity). 
I could have misread or misunderstood this (more than likely) but every 3rd charge, I use my CH-02 to top up the batteries just incase.


----------



## mikehill (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Brian :thumbsup: You need to change your sig BTW 
Mike.


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 24, 2007)

mikehill said:


> Hi Brian :thumbsup: You need to change your sig BTW
> Mike.


 
Mike are you following me??:wave: 

data_lore pm inbound.


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 24, 2007)

data_lore said:


> I wish I had browsed these forums a little longer before I ordered my Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W,
> 
> My experience : Worked great out of the box, charged the battery magazine with those hefty 168's and was very very happy with the output. Played with it a little and I noticed that the output was intermittent (Great, I thought, that's bound to be good for the life of the emitter )
> 
> ...




Hi Datalore, i hear you on the Customs delays. I live in Canada and even if i pay for overnight shipping i still have wait about 3 weeks to a month to get my goods, because EVERYTHING coming into Canada now is opened, takes forever. 

i a lttle tip for avoiding duties, try to get the shipper of the replacement parts to write "WARRANTY, value $0 (zero)" on the package declaration forms...this sems to work for me in Canada, but the UK may be different...cant hurt to try thoguh...

goodluck!


----------



## data_lore (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the great advice peeps - I am at a great forum obviously, it's places like this that make the internet be what it should be - a place to meet great people.

Hopefully my replacement will come soon - I'm already missing the awesome output of that light.

ATB,
Rich.


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 27, 2007)

Any sign of your mag yet Rich?


----------



## data_lore (Sep 27, 2007)

No mate, I've given-up hope  (I guess I'll have to order one from that link you gave me.) I'll write it off in a week, there's NO way I'm gonna send the whole flashlight back to Mike @ PTS, it's gonna cost me shed loads. I might as well bang my head against a wall.

I tell you what, I'm really pi$$ed off at this situation


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 28, 2007)

I tell you what, I'm really pi$$ed off at this situation   [/quote]


I dont blame you :shakehead.

Have sent you another PM.


----------



## HIDSGT (Sep 28, 2007)

I have owned (2) Wolf Eyes HID lights and can say that one worked very well but the Shark II was nothing but problems. Mike at PTS was excellent I must agree. He exchanged it immediately and actually replaced (2) of my batteries from another light for free. They were no longer working.


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 28, 2007)

Mike at PTS is a great guy and very helpful, but I guess the USA - UK scenario makes it a little difficult for him to offer the same level of service that domestic purchasers get..... just an obo, also I have had 5/6 shipments come in from the US this last 10 days and everysingle one has been opened and checked by HM customs and excise, the reason in my eyes is that all my parcels were marked low value and gift and some were no comercial value/samples, these were the ones opened, 3 I got away with the other 2 I was charged VAT, Import duty, and handling fee. Think HMCE have wised up to us all buying dollar efficient stuff from the USA, and they want their share.


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 28, 2007)

I think your right Lee about UK customs wanting their cut!! :devil:
I must have been lucky as the last 9 things I bought from abroad (not just US) have slipped through no problem.
I think it may have something to do whether it is sent from a company or an individual .


----------



## data_lore (Sep 29, 2007)

Lumalee said:


> Mike at PTS is a great guy and very helpful


I totally agree Lee. He's gone out of his way to help me, a very nice chap to deal with.


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 30, 2007)

Rich,
If you dont get it sorted within this next week gimme a PM and I will see if I can help... or Skype me if you have it..

Regards
Lee


----------



## data_lore (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Lee - much appreciated mate. Got the new magazine through yesterday. It's now back up and running  

Thanks to [email protected] for an excellent level of customer service I have never experienced before from _*any*_ other company.


----------



## Lumalee (Oct 4, 2007)

great news !! glad you got it sorted. :thumbsup:


----------



## Secur1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Same problem here with my WE 24W, magazine faulty, light works for less than 20sec on full charge....

Waiting for some kind of solution from Mike :/
He already asked me to return the whole thing back for testing but that's too much of a hustle (sending anything from Greece to the States isn't cheap either....)
Either way i tested the cells and all 6 tested OK so i know it's the magazine.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2007)

Secur1 said:


> Same problem here with my WE 24W, magazine faulty, light works for less than 20sec on full charge....
> 
> Waiting for some kind of solution from Mike :/
> He already asked me to return the whole thing back for testing but that's too much of a hustle (sending anything from Greece to the States isn't cheap either....)
> Either way i tested the cells and all 6 tested OK so i know it's the magazine.


 
I wouldn't really want to send mine back either. Couldn't Mike just send you a new magazine to try?


----------



## cchurchi (Oct 24, 2007)

Your absolutely positive it's not one of the batteries?

Copied from another post:


Mine had the same problem. My issue was caused by 1 cell out of the 3 in the battery mag kept activating its internal protection. When measured with a meter the cells would read: 4.15 V, 4.15 V, and 3.14 V. If I placed the 3.14 V battery on a charger for 1 second, the battery would then measure 4.15 V. When placed in my 1 X 168A light (defender), this battery would not work at all until I charged it for 1 second, turning off the battery protection circuit.

I have about 20 168A batteries as I also have a M300, a Storm, and a Defender. About 9 of these batteries are 6 months old from when I originally purchased the Boxer. My older batteries were dropping off like flies. 5 times in a row, 1 of the 3 batteries in the Boxer would quit. These batteries, that activate their internal protection when used in the Boxer, still work fine in the defender after placed on a charger for a second. However, If I try to use them in the M300 or the Storm, the lights will shut off in less then 10 minutes.

Are you sure that you aren't having battery issues? Remember, charging the batteries will disengage the protection allowing you to run the battery mag for an additional 10 minutes. Believe me, when I had my boxer shut off in less then 10 minutes - 5 times in a row - I was begining to think the Boxer was killing my batteries. Because I have 4 battery mags, 20 batteries and 4 lights to rotate them through, as well as a meter, I was able to determine the problem. I have quit running the 5 questionable batteries, except around the house in the defender.

Some of the worn out batteries would not shut off until about 40 minutes into the run.

Hopefully, this thread will help those having issues with their Boxers.


----------



## data_lore (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't really say for sure what would cure the problems others are experiencing, but in my case the new battery magazine fixed my problems. It was pretty obvious, though, because the tailcap switch did not "click" on and off properly, and the led's would flicker when I could finally achieve a positive click, (so the switch was in the "on" position.) This caused the HID bulb to flicker in the same way. I just hope that this didn't shorten the life of the ballast or bulb.


----------



## data_lore (Nov 2, 2007)

OK, took some beamshots as I said in another thread I would. My digital camera is rather limiting, though, and the shots look darker than in real life using these lights. 

All measurements were taken using Google Earth.

The contenders:

1. My car - A Ford Escort convertible on full beam - uses standard light fittings.
2. A Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W on a tightly focused beam
3. A Fenix P3D CE 

The beamshots:

*The boathouse* (distance from lights = 50 yards)

The Car:
http://www.data-designs.net/dpc/beamshots/headlamps_boathouse.jpg

The Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W HID:
http://www.data-designs.net/dpc/beamshots/boxer_boathouse.jpg

The Fenix P3D CE:
http://www.data-designs.net/dpc/beamshots/p3d_boathouse.jpg



*The end of the lake* (distance from lights = 200 yards)

The Car:
http://www.data-designs.net/dpc/beamshots/headlamps_lake.jpg

The Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W HID:
http://www.data-designs.net/dpc/beamshots/boxer_lake.jpg

The Fenix P3D CE:
http://www.data-designs.net/dpc/beamshots/p3d_lake.jpg


ENJOY 

Rich.


----------



## FASTCAR (Nov 2, 2007)

I have zero issues with my Boxer.Still works great.I also got mine at PTS ( mike)


----------



## j3bnl (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice pics Rich. :thumbsup:

I have had zero problems with my Boxer, bought mine from Glen C and my Dads also bought from Glen has no issues or problems with it either.
Is it possible that a faulty batch slipped through the net?  
Is it only people who have bought from PTS who have encountered these problems or is it more wide spread?


----------



## data_lore (Nov 2, 2007)

j3bnl said:


> Nice pics Rich. :thumbsup:




Thanks mate - they are my first beamshots. I actually like the blueish tint of the Boxer 24W  I prefer a "cold" white tint  I may actually purchase the MF Warrior K3500R when funds allow (Either that or a 50W Xeray ). Twice the output of my Boxer seems very very inviting


----------



## Hummer (Dec 13, 2007)

Is importing WE from America to UK still cheaper than buying in the UK?


----------



## dutchguy2 (Dec 13, 2007)

I bought a Boxer 10W two days ago. The LED's on the magazine would only come on with light pressure at the end of the magazine. I also had to switch it on 2 or 3 times to get the light on! Guess what, faulty magazine. Traded it in for an M300 with no issues at this time.

For all who are interested; the Boxer 10W has almost the same throw and spil as the M300. The difference are very small and if you like warmer light more there is no reason to get the Boxer 10W. The M300 is a real bargain IMO.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## HIDSGT (Dec 13, 2007)

Yea, I've had a few issues with my Wolf eyes products as well. Although I did use the light quite a bit. I think the mircofire is just a better built piece. Two each his own tho....


----------



## ronemca (Mar 8, 2016)

I want (need) to get in touch with this amazing Mike fellow. I realize some time has passed, but I'm desperate for a solution. Can someone please post some additional info?

I'd also appreciate hearing from user: Lumalee please


----------

